# Looking for a job?



## Ceramic Pro SE (Feb 1, 2017)

Ceramic Pro is looking for an experienced car detailer, proficient in paint correction. Any experience with ceramic coatings will be at an advantage as well as car wrapping and window tinting experience.
Full Ceramic Pro training will be provided.
Full or Part Time.
Location: Reading and London
Salary dependent on experience.
Fast track to management available to the right candidate.

Please PM us for more details.


----------

